# Empresas de mensajería/paquetería/transporte



## Sombra (20 Nov 2011)

Sabiendo de antemano que todas las empresas de mensajería y paquetería cobran lo que quieren y más en España, y que Correos es lenta, cara e ineficaz. ¿Alguien sabría decirme cuales son las mejores para trabajar siendo un comercio online? ¿Tal vez MRW?

¿Es imposible enviar algo en España por menos de 3€?


----------



## Pat (20 Nov 2011)

Lo curioso es ver la bajada de pantalones que hace MRW con Amazon.co.uk y comparar esto con sus “ofertas en España. Uno de 2, o los Usuarios “normales” Españoles subvención los envíos de Amazon.co.uk o MRW es la empresa de transporte más rentable del mundo.

No sé si una queja a el organismo que vigila el competencia dentro del EU servirá de algo, pero si esperas que un partido político Español arregla los acuerdos “Pactados” por los transportistas españoles vas a morir antes.

Como anécdota, me sale más barato enviar un conteiner desde India /China a España que de Barcelona a Baleares…..
Volviendo a lo vuestro
Supongo que la cuestión es donde vendes?
Si vendes en países del EU será mejor negociar con una empresa de distribución en cada país donde vendes mucho y hacer envíos seminales con un stock para su reenvió desde ahie.
Anuqué ojo a la legislación “Europea” creado para facilitar el comercio intra Europea…….. si vendes por correspondencia a otros países del EU y superas una cantidad variable que va desde 30,000 al 100,000€ por país estas obligado de sacar licencia fiscal y hacer una declaran de intrastat y ingresar el IVA correspondiente….. (Vaya mercado UNICO)
Es casi para darte de alta en una Paraíso fiscal y mandar el mercancía desde fuera el EU…….. Transporte mas barato que el nacional, menos papeleo y casi nada de impuestos……..



Recuerda se negocia siempre, solo por pedir vos van a dar el 25%-35% (Correos y todos) pero esto no es bastante para hacer rentable usar sus servicios. 
*
Mantenernos informado de como vos han ido los negociaciones con las empresas Españoles.*


----------



## nak33 (20 Nov 2011)

Yo envio mas bien poco, unos 20 paquetes mensuales, sobre todo a Alemania y Uk, paquetes pequeños de menos de 2 kg. siempre a distintos destinatarios, y uso correos, las demás compañías se iban de precio. Me muerdo las uñas cuando veo que pides un paquete a USA y te llega por Ups como si tal cosa.

Creo que Amazon ha roto el acuerdo con MRW, los 6 últimos paquetes que me llegaron lo hicieron por correos. LLegaron tarde, como suele ser habitual, y mal, se los dieron a un vecino..

En fin.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (20 Nov 2011)

Pat dijo:


> Lo curioso es ver la bajada de pantalones que hace MRW con Amazon.co.uk y comparar esto con sus “ofertas en España. Uno de 2, o los Usuarios “normales” Españoles subvención los envíos de Amazon.co.uk o MRW es la empresa de transporte más rentable del mundo.[...]



Su español ha mejorado, enhorabuena.


----------



## torracollons (20 Nov 2011)

Sombra dijo:


> Sabiendo de antemano que todas las empresas de mensajería y paquetería cobran lo que quieren y más en España, y que Correos es lenta, cara e ineficaz. ¿Alguien sabría decirme cuales son las mejores para trabajar siendo un comercio online? ¿Tal vez MRW?
> 
> ¿Es imposible enviar algo en España por menos de 3€?



Enviar a domicilio me temo que sí, a no ser que fueras Amazon.

A nivel de precios, Correos en ecommerce es muy competitivo, a nivel de funcionamiento aún no lo se.


Si lo que quieres es enviar barato hay algunos sistemas alternativos como:

Kiala España | Puntos Kiala - Entrega de paquete - Servicio de reparto

y hay bastantes más


----------



## Sombra (24 Nov 2011)

He estado mirando en Correos.es las tarifas y bueno, mi pregunta es: os decantaríais por paquete-carta normal sin certificar?
Sobretodo para productos de bajo valor. Es que hay mucha diferencia entre mandar una carta que te puede costar menos de 1€ a certificarla que se te sube a 2,50€. Es peligro es si llega o no llega.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (24 Nov 2011)

No se de tarifas pero huye de Nacex...


----------



## guillotinator (24 Nov 2011)

Yo estuve hace años trabajando en dos empresas de mensajería, competencia directa de MRW y ya os digo que las cosas se pierden igual, la mayoría de las veces aparecen, pero he visto casos de no aparecer nunca. A veces tampoco se cumplen los plazos de entrega, lo que que suele pasar que si no es algo muuuy urgente el cliente ni se entera. 

Correos funciona mejor ahora, pero ya tienen la fama. En envíos fuera de España pues depende también del país de destino. En Europa no suele haber problemas pero quizás sí que sea mejor la mensajería privada, por lo menos hay mejor seguimiento.

Es cuestión de probar, si es solo para España pues yo empezaría con correos y sin certificar si dices que no es de valor y a la mínima incidencia en ese sentido pues a certificar y a la primera queja por el plazo de entrega pues MRW creo que cumple mejor que otras agencias, te lo digo por mi experiencia laboral, teníamos clientes de venta on-line y combinaban correos con agencia privada depende del destino, la urgencia y el producto. También depende del destino, si son pueblos más aislados conviene saber dónde está la delegación más cercana de MRW o de la agencia que sea, porque depende de donde esté por mucho que te digan 24h pueden ser 48 perfectamente y si te llegas a enterar y te quejas siempre está la excusa del mal tiempo, el corte de carreteras, la furgoneta averiada...


----------



## Carbonilla (25 Nov 2011)

Sombra dijo:


> He estado mirando en Correos.es las tarifas y bueno, mi pregunta es: os decantaríais por paquete-carta normal sin certificar?
> Sobretodo para productos de bajo valor. Es que hay mucha diferencia entre mandar una carta que te puede costar menos de 1€ a certificarla que se te sube a 2,50€. Es peligro es si llega o no llega.



Todo depende del valor de lo que envías y de lo que te supondría tener que devolverle el dinero a un cliente que dice no haber recibido el paquete. Con el nº de seguimiento del correo certificado, al menos puedes justificar que el envío se ha entregado.


----------



## torracollons (26 Nov 2011)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> No se de tarifas pero huye de Nacex...



Yo hace 2 años que trabajo con Nacex y bastante bien, sólo tuve un problema con un contrareembolso que no me devolvían ("sólo" eran 300 euracos : pero fue un problema de que la gerente estaba de vacaciones y la substituta no se enteraba. 

Eso si, todas las empresas de envíos si pueden te colarán "por error" envíos que no has hecho, sólo hay que llevar un control y revisar la factura que te envían.

La semana que viene hablo con uno de correos para ecommerce, que por lo que veo tienen tarifas más económicas que Nacex y Mrw, aunque para mí no todo es el dinero, prefiero pagar algo más pero que cumplan y no den pol saco.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Nov 2011)

Yo trabajo con MRW e-commerce y por el momento muy satisfecho, tengo que probar otras opciones

Por cierto ya que estamos hablando de empresas de envio, donde encontrais embalajes, cajas baratas? o usais las mismas que os suministran las empresas de envio?


----------



## torracollons (27 Nov 2011)

Polux dijo:


> Yo trabajo con MRW e-commerce y por el momento muy satisfecho, tengo que probar otras opciones
> 
> Por cierto ya que estamos hablando de empresas de envio, donde encontrais embalajes, cajas baratas? o usais las mismas que os suministran las empresas de envio?



Conozco RajaPack (si si, menudo nombre, de hecho tienen un producto que se llama RajaBul : y tienen de todo, el precio pues depende del volumen.


----------



## torracollons (29 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Que es eso de correos para e-commerce? ¿Te refieres a Chronoexpress?.
> 
> Pues tiene buena pinta "paquetería, POSTAL 48/72" cuando hables con el pesado, digo el comercial comentanos tu impresion.



No, Chronoexpress sería un nacex o un mrw (para envios urgentes y tal) pero luego está correos ecommerce para envíos de 48-72 horas. En cuanto a precios no sé, estoy a la espera que me envíen presupuesto, son como 2 empresas distintas del mismo grupo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo me acabao de pasar a MRW. Aun asi hablare con un comercial de NACEX, porque esta ultima siempre ha tenido un funcionamiento optimo.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha conseguido alguna oferta de 6,5 + IVA? ¿Que volumen os han pedido?.




A mi en NACEX me cobran 3,64 + IVA (Entrega en 24 horas)

Mando alrededor de 100 paquetes mensuales por ellos (la gente sigue prefiriendo ahorrar 4 euros y pedir por Correos, sobre todo en cosas de pocovalor)


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (29 Nov 2011)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> A mi en NACEX me cobran 3,64 + IVA (Entrega en 24 horas)
> 
> Mando alrededor de 100 paquetes mensuales por ellos (la gente sigue prefiriendo ahorrar 4 euros y pedir por Correos, sobre todo en cosas de pocovalor)



¿Ese 3.64 + IVA para qué peso es, Vercingetorix?

¿Y para paquetes muy pequeños (hasta 100 gr) no conocéis nada más barato qué Correos?

¿Y para enviar a Alemania?

Un saludo.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Nov 2011)

Tal es el primer paso que impulsa a dar la concurrencia. El segundo paso impuesto por esta consiste en desglosar también del precio de venta de la mercancía una parte por lo menos de la plusvalía normal conseguida mediante la prolongación de la jornada de trabajo de este modo, se va formando, primero esporádicamente y luego de un modo cada vez más estable, un precio anormalmente bajo de venta de la mercancía, que, si en un principio era el fruto de los salarios raquíticos y de las jornadas excesivas, acaba por convertirse en base constante de estos fenómenos.


----------



## Gica (30 Nov 2011)

Para los que envíamos poco están las webs estas que comparan precios de envíos, genei.es creo que es la que tiene mejores precios, Sale a 4,25 el envío 48 horas con ASMRed.
El problema de enviar con agencias poco conocidas es que estás sólo tienen delegaciones provinciales, y por las zonas alejadas sólo pasan a determinadas hora cada día, si el receptor no está a esa hora... problemas...


----------



## torracollons (30 Nov 2011)

Gica dijo:


> Para los que envíamos poco están las webs estas que comparan precios de envíos, genei.es creo que es la que tiene mejores precios, Sale a 4,25 el envío 48 horas con ASMRed.
> El problema de enviar con agencias poco conocidas es que estás sólo tienen delegaciones provinciales, y por las zonas alejadas sólo pasan a determinadas hora cada día, si el receptor no está a esa hora... problemas...



Mi experiencia personal con ASM es pésima, por lo menos en la oficina de Mataró el servicio es una mierda, no cogen nunca el teléfono y la tipa que lo lleva es una imbécil. Me han enviado 3 paquetes por ASM y los 3 he tenido que ir yo a recogerlo porque decían que pasaban a x hora y no aparecían, y como te digo no cogen NUNCA el teléfono. Por mi les pueden dar morcilla a ASM.


----------



## Sombra (1 Dic 2011)

Si, el 3,64 +iva de nacex es para mirárselo.
Incluye añadidos como contrareembolso y cosas así?

De momento, en precio, que no en tiempo, Correos me da a mi que sigue siendo lo más económico.
La putada es enviar un producto de bajo valor y que el precio del envío casi cuadruplique el precio. Imaginaos que quiero enviar 10 bolígrafos que le salen a un cliente por 1€ el paquete. El envío ya le costaría como 3-5€. Ahí está el problema. Deberían ajustarse tambien al valor de la mercancía y al volumen.

Gracias a los que váis aportando cositas al hilo. No tenía ni idea de Nacex.

PD: ya que se ha comentado esa empresa en el hilo, aporto mi granito de arena: trabajé con rajapack hace ya cuatro y cinco años (2005-2006) comprándoles un pedido de cajas de cartón y no tuve problemas con ellos. Ahora si la competencia no mejora los precios de los sobres de burbujas estoy pensando en comprar en rajapack de nuevo que consigo el s.burbujas por unos 0,11€ un precio interesante, si alguien lo mejora que me lo diga.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Dic 2011)

Sombra dijo:


> Si, el 3,64 +iva de nacex es para mirárselo.
> Incluye añadidos como contrareembolso y cosas así?
> 
> De momento, en precio, que no en tiempo, Correos me da a mi que sigue siendo lo más económico.
> ...



Para productos de poco valor no puedes plantearte una venta minorista. ¿Cuanto ganas con cada venta? ¿Y de camarero?. Cambia de producto.

Lo mas barato es correos, pero tambien te ocasiona perdidas de tiempo, trayectos, colas etc. Nacex es la mas barata en envios voluminosos de las que conozco (he mandado maletas con casi 20 kilos y he pagado menos de 20 euros, con MRW me costaba 35), a falta de contactar con el comercial la recomiendo para envios sin ser abonado. Para abonados ya es cuestion de comparar ofertas.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (1 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Para productos de poco valor no puedes plantearte una venta minorista. ¿Cuanto ganas con cada venta? ¿Y de camarero?. Cambia de producto.
> 
> Lo mas barato es correos, pero tambien te ocasiona perdidas de tiempo, trayectos, colas etc. Nacex es la mas barata en envios voluminosos de las que conozco (he mandado maletas con casi 20 kilos y he pagado menos de 20 euros, con MRW me costaba 35), a falta de contactar con el comercial la recomiendo para envios sin ser abonado. Para abonados ya es cuestion de comparar ofertas.



Hay muchas empresas que se dedican a vender productos pequeños, de hecho en la mayoría de establecimientos venden productos pequeños al por menor...

Si tu tienes la suerte de hacer todos los días muchos envíos de 20 kilos, vale, pero no todo el mundo se puede dedicar a lo mismo, xD.


----------



## ransomraff (1 Dic 2011)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Hay muchas empresas que se dedican a vender productos pequeños, de hecho en la mayoría de establecimientos venden productos pequeños al por menor...
> 
> Si tu tienes la suerte de hacer todos los días muchos envíos de 20 kilos, vale, pero no todo el mundo se puede dedicar a lo mismo, xD.



No es tanto problema de tamaño o peso como de valor, o de la relación entre las dos características.

Lógicamente mejor es dedicarse a vender productos de mucho valor, pero si son de poco valor pero se vende mucho también vale.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Dic 2011)

¿Cuanto paga kiala a los comerciantes por servir de estafeta de sus clientes???...


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Dic 2011)

Otra pregunta para envíos a EEUU y que se encargue la empresa de cobrar a los destinatarios, conocéis a alguien?....


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Dic 2011)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Hay muchas empresas que se dedican a vender productos pequeños, de hecho en la mayoría de establecimientos venden productos pequeños al por menor...
> 
> Si tu tienes la suerte de hacer todos los días muchos envíos de 20 kilos, vale, pero no todo el mundo se puede dedicar a lo mismo, xD.



¿Quien ha dicho productos pequeños?. He dicho productos de poco valor. 

¿Que tiene que ver un establecimiento al por menor con venta por internet al por menor?

Leamos detenidamente antes de manipular la informacion.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Dic 2011)

ransomraff dijo:


> No es tanto problema de tamaño o peso como de valor, o de la relación entre las dos características.
> 
> Lógicamente mejor es dedicarse a vender productos de mucho valor, pero si son de poco valor pero se vende mucho también vale.



En ese caso lo rentable es ser mayorista. La venta de lotes aumenta el beneficio de cada venta. Lo que no se puede pretender es perder 10 horas diarias para sacar 20 euros limpios.

Una cosa bien distinta es vender un lote de 1000 unidades diario sacando 1 euro a cada unidad.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Dic 2011)

> ¿Cuanto paga kiala a los comerciantes por servir de estafeta de sus clientes???...



¿que es exactamente kiala? no parece ser una empresa de mensajeria, parece algo tipo mail boxes.



Archimandrita dijo:


> Otra pregunta para envíos a EEUU y que se encargue la empresa de cobrar a los destinatarios, conocéis a alguien?....



La mejor de EEUU a EU es UPS pero a la inversa no te se decir, son careros pero extremadamente rapidos.


----------



## davitin (30 Sep 2013)

Me interesa el tema.


----------



## iPod teca (4 Oct 2013)

Yo hace años utilicé MRW ecommerce.

Mirando hoy las tarifas realmente son caras. Algo de menos de 2 kilos más de 6 euros...

De lo más barato que he visto es Envialia ecommerce 72 horas.

¿Alguien conoce algo más barato?


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (4 Oct 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿que es exactamente kiala? no parece ser una empresa de mensajeria, parece algo tipo mail boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> La mejor de EEUU a EU es UPS pero a la inversa no te se decir, son careros pero extremadamente rapidos.



Si el paquete no es minúsculo, lo más barato me resulta a mí Iberia, Ibexpress, que es el air cargo. Yo ahora pago puerta a puerta un kg por 31 euros. Al final lo va a llevar Iberia, así que, directamente con ellos.


----------



## Gnomo (8 Oct 2013)

Enviar un libro pelín tocho a contrareembolso de una provincia a otra ¿qué precio tiene? alguien lo sabe


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (8 Oct 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> Enviar un libro pelín tocho a contrareembolso de una provincia a otra ¿qué precio tiene? alguien lo sabe



Envios internacionales baratos y paqueteria urgente | enviar paquetes baratos


----------



## Gnomo (8 Oct 2013)

Esta sería ideal si tuviera contrareembolso.

https://www.kiala.es/send/como-funciona


----------



## Barros_1988 (9 Oct 2013)

Hablando de contrareembolso, alguien tiene algunas estadisticas de cuandos envios son devueltos por que el cliente no se hace cargo o no aparece?

Estamos pensando en poner este tipo de pago, pero nuestros productos son bastante pesados y con poco margen. Y con 1 de cada 10 clientes que no acepte el pedido se nos va la ganancia por el desagüe


----------



## Pat (9 Oct 2013)

Barros_1988 dijo:


> Hablando de contrareembolso, alguien tiene algunas estadisticas de cuandos envios son devueltos por que el cliente no se hace cargo o no aparece?
> 
> Estamos pensando en poner este tipo de pago, pero nuestros productos son bastante pesados y con poco margen. Y con 1 de cada 10 clientes que no acepte el pedido se nos va la ganancia por el desagüe




Sera cuestión de preguntar a Correos y las Agencias como SEUR, supongo que el valor total influye , si es poco es más probable que el comprador tiene esta dinero, si es mucho y no le tiene será más fácil que lo devuelve.

Hace años (_ más bien décadas_) dejamos de enviar por contra rembolso a los clientes _(venta por mayor)_ precisamente por el irritante de los “no aceptados”. Hoy día el cliente está cubierto contra estafas con la protección de la tarjeta VISA, y si Visa no se fia de tu cliente, porque tu te vas a arriesgar, a fecha de hoy den el visa a animales de compañía…..


----------



## tica (10 Oct 2013)

Yo ofrezco contrareembolso y la tasa de devueltos creo que no llega ni al 1%.
Hemos subido la comision del contra reembolso que pagan los clientes para que cubra los gastos generados por los no devueltos, y llamamos a todos antes de hacer los envios. Aún así siempre hay alguien que devuelve, pero el porcentaje es bajo. A nosotros nos sale a cuenta.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Oct 2013)

Barros_1988 dijo:


> Hablando de contrareembolso, alguien tiene algunas estadisticas de cuandos envios son devueltos por que el cliente no se hace cargo o no aparece?
> 
> Estamos pensando en poner este tipo de pago, pero nuestros productos son bastante pesados y con poco margen. Y con 1 de cada 10 clientes que no acepte el pedido se nos va la ganancia por el desagüe



Nosotros el poner contrarembolso nos supuso mas ventas, hago lo mismo que Tica, se llama antes y se sube el % de comision para compensar, apenas hay un 1%, pero creo que para todos los productos no sirve. 

Logicamente para productos pesados creo que no os compensaria, porque deduzco que los gastos de envio seran altos y por ende si tenis un rebote, tendreis que pagar los gastos de envio y los de devuelta, es decir como si se hiciera doble, al menos asi funciona MRW con la cual trabajo.

Por tanto quizas debas de incentivar al cliente de otra forma, ofreciendo algo mas en el producto, algun valor añadido, como desconozco tu producto, no te puedo ayudar mucho.


----------



## soca1 (30 Oct 2013)

Barros_1988 dijo:


> Hablando de contrareembolso, alguien tiene algunas estadisticas de cuandos envios son devueltos por que el cliente no se hace cargo o no aparece?
> 
> Estamos pensando en poner este tipo de pago, pero nuestros productos son bastante pesados y con poco margen. Y con 1 de cada 10 clientes que no acepte el pedido se nos va la ganancia por el desagüe



Te lo digo yo que tengo una franquicia de mensajería... de mis clientes que mandan contrareembolso... un 3% aprox. se devuelven.

Razones: Ahora me viene mal, yo no he pedido nada, dejalo hasta el mes que viene, vamos... cualquier película y al final el paquete se devuelve origen.

Cualquier cosa, me preguntais.


----------



## decloban (10 Nov 2013)

Para envíos en la zona de levante (Murcia y C. Valenciana) las mas económica es Viaxpress [1] y por el momento no me han fallado. Eso si para que salga bien de precio debes de hacer bastantes envíos al mes.

Además si el envío lo haces antes de las 12 el cliente tiene el paquete esa misma tarde.

[1] Viaxpress, envíos urgentes Murcia, Alicante, Valencia y Castellón. Servicio de envío de paquetería local, regional y nacional, envíos al extranjero. Servicio postal.


----------



## Nerblu (12 Nov 2013)

Y alguno sabe alguna compañia de España a Suiza y viceversa?


----------

